# Wedi Wallboard



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Anyone ever used any Wedi Corp products? Daltile just started distributing this stuff and it seems quite interesting. I'm thinking of using the wallboard for my bathroom shower remodel this fall. The wallboard has a moisture proof core and a waterproof membrane already on the face on it. You just tape or caulk the seams and screw heads with the approved sealants after screwing it to the wall and no need for further waterproofing before laying tile. It seems like one of those too good to be true things. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm not a fan of any product that relies on a sealant joint for its integrity.

I'm looking forward to seeing the Kerdi Board sometime soon...


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

ChrWright said:


> I'm not a fan of any product that relies on a sealant joint for its integrity.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing the Kerdi Board sometime soon...


 
Kerdi Board????

Is that for real or is it like the "tile strecher" I have in my truck:whistling


----------



## ChrWright (Jul 17, 2007)

It's been in R&D for awhile now I believe--it may even be available in Europe.

I think there's a thread over on John Bridge that may give a little more info. (It's supposed to be this big "hush hush" thing but it's not exactly a huge secret.) 

http://www.kerdi-board.com/

There's nothing to really see at the site but a few pics. From what I've heard it will be the s***...


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

It looks like a higher quality product IMO. Too bad it isn't ready for the US market yet. Thanks for the input.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

I like the product, i sat through a couple of private seminars and was impressed, i will be using it in my own home, for a large steam unit/shower application. Regarding sealant being the primary barrier, all panel to have a rabbit cut that seats the next generation sealant. This product while not common here, has a long track record of success in Europe. G


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ChrWright said:


> I'm not a fan of any product that relies on a sealant joint for its integrity.
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing the Kerdi Board sometime soon...


From the demos I've seen for Kerdi-Board, you _only _use sealant. It's attached to studs with Kerdi-Fix....and that's it. If you're building a knee wall with it, it gets attached to the floor with....Kerdi-Fix. 
While I can't imagine Schluter putting out a crap product, it's gonna take some getting used to relying on Kerdi-Fix to adhere it with. :sad:
I heard availability was shooting for October. Problem was mainly logistics; trying to find a place to stock all the different sizes.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

angus242 said:


> From the demos I've seen for Kerdi-Board, you _only _use sealant. It's attached to studs with Kerdi-Fix....and that's it. If you're building a knee wall with it, it gets attached to the floor with....Kerdi-Fix.
> While I can't imagine Schluter putting out a crap product, it's gonna take some getting used to relying on Kerdi-Fix to adhere it with. :sad:
> I heard availability was shooting for October. Problem was mainly logistics; trying to find a place to stock all the different sizes.


Have you much experience with Kerdi-Fix? That stuff sticks like a fat kid on an ice cream truck in the summer. I have used it to adhere shelves, trim pieces, even a piece of wall tile or two...it is expensive though. That would be my question...using it to adhere whole sheets of board could run the material costs up a bit compared to drywall screws and sealing the holes. I wouldn't worry about strength at all.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

PrecisionFloors said:


> Have you much experience with Kerdi-Fix? That stuff sticks like a fat kid on an ice cream truck in the summer.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Yeah, I know its adhering characteristics but it just kinda goes against what I've been taught when it comes to the knee-wall scenario. 
Then again, there was a time when if someone told you to put some waffle-shaped plastic under tile......:whistling
I think the cost will be the big factor. I've heard the board themselves aren't cheap, let alone buying that much Kerdi-Fix.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2009)

I have seen a wedi demo,

judging by the guy who stood in to do the demo, not a lot of skills are needed to make a good job.

With the Code changes coming into Alberta (can not speak for the usa but expect the same) the use of gypson board in wet areas will be stopped.

You are going to see many more products like this spring up, the main choice will come down to cost and ease of use.

This sort of stuff has been in europe for many years.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm still waiting for the Schluter shower floor drains to hit this country. Nope not the ole KERDI Drain but the troughs. There are at least three styles of drain trough they offer that allows you to put the floor drains against the wall. One of them is almost invisible after the tile is installed.:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Yeah, that would be a damned nice alternative Bud.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

On that note, Wedi already has those types of drains available over here. Now I'll have to put a lot more thought into this situation. I'll have to give my Schluter field rep a call and find out when the Kerdi board is suppose to be out. Wedi will cost me in the lower to mid $30 range per board.


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

gideond said:


> On that note, Wedi already has those types of drains available over here. Now I'll have to put a lot more thought into this situation. I'll have to give my Schluter field rep a call and find out when the Kerdi board is suppose to be out. Wedi will cost me in the lower to mid $30 range per board.


Actually that ain't bad at all, considering the labor savings.
Figure a sheet of rock @ $10 and the Kerdi @ about $40 (for 32sf) and your already at $50 before thinset and labor....hell $35/sheet even for 4x5s would be a steal imo. You could install backer and waterproofing in a typical 32x60 shower stall and be ready for tile in about 30-45 minutes for $140 net. I'd be all over that. The time savings alone would make it well worth the money imo.

Anybody know what the Wedi and Kerdi board core is? Is it gypsum or styrofoam?

Nevermind, Wedi is foam and fiberglass mesh.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Yep, that's why I'm seriously considering it. By the time I pay for 1/2 Durock and then apply Kerdi, or even a liquid membrane like Hydroban, my price would be at least as much as the Wedi board and it would take a lot more time to do it.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Don't you guys think WEDI has already got all that figured out and that's why it is the price it is?


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

Bud Cline said:


> Don't you guys think WEDI has already got all that figured out and that's why it is the price it is?


:thumbsup: I'm sure they didn't just pull a # out of thin air....

I bet there will be guys who ***** about it being too expensive though. Resisting change is something to behold in the tile community :laughing:


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Same goes for most all of the Schluter products. The prices are way too high for just a little bit of plastic. For example the shower kits. Using a Schluter Shower Kit costs you about four hundred dollars before you even get out of your truck at the job. But the thing is...you'll be ready for tile and back in your truck on the way home before you could even place the preslope concrete on a conventional job. This allows you to serve more volume and the cost is easy to make up in other tasks or even some additional free time if you are so inclined.

I don't have a problem getting my money out of a WEDI job or a KERDI job or a DITRA job. I just don't. I also can't compete with the many hacks that are out there and I must routinely seek out special customers that are willing to be educated about their job. But in the long run using "state-of-the-art" products has worked for me. I'm happy with the results and so are my customers.


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

Bud Cline said:


> I also can't compete with the many hacks that are out there and I must routinely seek out special customers that are willing to be educated about their job.



Tell me about it.

The Slash & Hack Brothers have always been around.

They move from town to town, city to city, making the rounds.

I have lived here since 1969, and have seen the fly-by-nighters, and now the illegals only adding to it, ruin the contracting trades.


You get that feeling of, "if you can't beat them, join them"


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

> You get that feeling of, "if you can't beat them, join them".


Ain't that the damned truth. It's becomming harder and harder to stay honest and ethical these days. You have to ask yourself: "Who's the fool?"


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Bud Cline said:


> . You have to ask yourself: "Who's the fool?"


 
No you dont, They are the fools, and they will always be small one trick hacks.:furious:


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Yow, and doing plenty of damage everywhere they go.


----------

